# ACS January 2018



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

Submitted my application for ACS on Tuesday 9th January.

Moved to With accessor 30th January.

When can I hope for the outcome?


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> Submitted my application for ACS on Tuesday 9th January.
> 
> Moved to With accessor 30th January.
> 
> When can I hope for the outcome?


As per immigration tracker all application of Dec and Jan are in progress.. last approved was of 29th Nov 2017..

It's unpredictable. 

Even I am waiting for an update.. application date on 15th Jan and presently in In progress..

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

I have submitted on Jan 20, and there is no change in status. Still showing "Application Submitted".

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morvi3554 (Jan 30, 2018)

I have registered r and logged in I am looking but it doesn't allow me to post and how on Earth do I create a new new post or reply to a post and how do I subscribe to a post or a threat and why it tells me that I need to login when I am already.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> Submitted my application for ACS on Tuesday 9th January.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can expect the result around 7th March.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

sravs448 said:


> I have submitted on Jan 20, and there is no change in status. Still showing "Application Submitted".
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Recently the status change from submitted to in progress or with assessor is taking around 3 weeks because of slow processing/backlog.


----------



## ranjana.r (Jan 17, 2018)

I have submitted my ACS on 6th Dec,still it is showing with accessor. Waiting for approval.
Code : Software Tester
Ielts -each 7.5 (10 points)
My Engg. Brach is also E and TC ,PG diploma CDAC (not sure they will consider or not)
My Total points will be 65 (189) and 70 (190) ,Can anybody suggest me ,can i go for NSW sponsership or not because i heard that it is quite difficult to get NSW visa and invitation? Aany thoughts on same


----------



## Manish Matta (Oct 7, 2015)

Just Submitted ACS today 30th Jan.
Any Idea how long it would take as I can see on the forum lot of December backlog is still pending


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Manish Matta said:


> Just Submitted ACS today 30th Jan.
> Any Idea how long it would take as I can see on the forum lot of December backlog is still pending


As per present analysis.. 2 weeks to move from submitted to Inprogress.and max 8 weeks.. 

I submitted on 15th Jan and it moved to progress status ysday. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

I have submitted on 27th Jan,its in Submitted state.


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

Result outcomes are quite random i guess ,as per immitracker


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

submitted on 23rd, still in the submitted stage.


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

yeah, we have to wait for a while as December files are yet to be cleared...


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

ranjana.r said:


> I have submitted my ACS on 6th Dec,still it is showing with accessor. Waiting for approval.
> Code : Software Tester
> Ielts -each 7.5 (10 points)
> My Engg. Brach is also E and TC ,PG diploma CDAC (not sure they will consider or not)
> My Total points will be 65 (189) and 70 (190) ,Can anybody suggest me ,can i go for NSW sponsership or not because i heard that it is quite difficult to get NSW visa and invitation? Aany thoughts on same




Software tester is listed for 190 only and Victoria is the only state which is taking the application for this job code. However the no body from offshore got the state nomination yet for this job code. People with 75+ points got the pre-invite.
The better way would be to get the assessment under software engineer and file under 189. Also try PTE and score 20 points there. With the score of 70+ in 189 you will get the invite for sure in coming months.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

Applied on 23rd Jan, today it has moved to "In Progress". I was thinking that it will take 2 weeks to move to next stage but looks like January processing is much faster than November processing.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

chi204 said:


> Applied on 23rd Jan, today it has moved to "In Progress". I was thinking that it will take 2 weeks to move to next stage but looks like January processing is much faster than November processing.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:




That’s great! Mine moved to in progress after 3 weeks. Applied on 9th Jan.


----------



## Prasanth_86 (Jan 19, 2018)

Even i applied on 15th Jan. Kindly let me know if you get any update on ACS.

Have you also taken up PTE ?


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

Prasanth_86 said:


> Even i applied on 15th Jan. Kindly let me know if you get any update on ACS.
> 
> Have you also taken up PTE ?


I have taken up PTE. You can create your case in immitracker to get a sense where you stand with respect to other applicants.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/skills-assessment-tracker


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

Update:
CO contacted asking for Degree certificate and transcripts were not uploaded successfully with my application. I was asked to re-upload. Done.


----------



## rk_t2017 (Feb 27, 2017)

chi204 said:


> I have taken up PTE. You can create your case in immitracker to get a sense where you stand with respect to other applicants.
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/skills-assessment-tracker


ACS resutls reached upto 8th dec, refer the attachment from immitracker.

waiting for results with application date 18th dec,


----------



## yessunny (Jun 26, 2016)

I had submitted on Jan 22nd and its showing "in-progress" with CO. Status got changed today only..


----------



## attuuu (Jan 30, 2018)

I applied for assessment on 18th January 2018. Got the status "With Assessor" today. I hope that it will be completed in the next 4 - 7 days.


----------



## rk_t2017 (Feb 27, 2017)

attuuu said:


> I applied for assessment on 18th January 2018. Got the status "With Assessor" today. I hope that it will be completed in the next 4 - 7 days.


4-6 Weeks from here


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

rk_t2017 said:


> 4-6 Weeks from here


Omg.. even I was expecting a speedier response. ACS is delaying our eoi.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## attuuu (Jan 30, 2018)

rk_t2017 said:


> 4-6 Weeks from here


You are scaring me off man.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

rk_t2017 said:


> 4-6 Weeks from here




Actually this is correct. With my first ACS application submitted on 9th Nov, it moved to assessor on 11th Nov and I received the result on 18th Jan.
ACS is one of the slowest organization. They don't verify any documents. Just to review the degree and work experience they take 8 weeks!! With a fees of $500, they should increase their workforce and work on reducing the processing time.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

Seriously, slower than Indian railways...

what does ImmiTracker tell?


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

Status moved to in progress today

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Alekhyak said:


> Status moved to in progress today
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


After three days it will move to accessor.. and stops there itself 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noman212 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi folks, 

I applied ACS in AUG-2016 with positive response for 5 points (3 years of experience),
However, from January-2018,i am now in total 5 years of experience.
Now i want to renew my ACS in order to gain 10 /points. 
How long it take to complete my ACS process ? 
What are the current processing time?


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

*Submitted on 19th Jan 2018*

I submitted mine on 19th Jan 2018, it moved to "with an assessor" today. Long way to go i guess. From myimmitracker, I could see still a lot of people who submitted in Decemeber are still waiting for their assessments to be completed. Long wait i guess :juggle:


----------



## Noman212 (Jun 7, 2016)

Any tentative timelines?


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Noman212 said:


> Any tentative timelines?



Avg is 7 weeks from the date of application submission.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Noman212 (Jun 7, 2016)

Thank you for your response.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Noman212 said:


> Thank you for your response.




This is a good resource to check the ACS movement. Sample size is small, but it helps to understand the trend.
People who applied around 1st week of December have started receiving the results. 

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/skills-assessment-tracker


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

*Acs*



seemasharma1584 said:


> After three days it will move to accessor.. and stops there itself
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Lets hope for quick processing for all of us :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rk_t2017 (Feb 27, 2017)

Anyone got ACS results this week?


----------



## Manish Matta (Oct 7, 2015)

Hey,

I submitted the Application on 30th Jan. It has moved to In Progress with a Case Officer today i.e. after 1 week.
Any suggestions on the timeline ? Assuming all documents are correct and no to and fro of emails necessary.

Regards,
Manish


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Manish Matta said:


> Hey,
> 
> I submitted the Application on 30th Jan. It has moved to In Progress with a Case Officer today i.e. after 1 week.
> Any suggestions on the timeline ? Assuming all documents are correct and no to and fro of emails necessary.
> ...


It has been taking over a month recently... so wait patiently.


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Manish Matta said:


> Hey,
> 
> I submitted the Application on 30th Jan. It has moved to In Progress with a Case Officer today i.e. after 1 week.
> Any suggestions on the timeline ? Assuming all documents are correct and no to and fro of emails necessary.
> ...


55 days on an average.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

Manish Matta said:


> Hey,
> 
> I submitted the Application on 30th Jan. It has moved to In Progress with a Case Officer today i.e. after 1 week.
> Any suggestions on the timeline ? Assuming all documents are correct and no to and fro of emails necessary.
> ...



As of now applications that were submitted in Dec are still pending . You can track progress of few applications in myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/skills-assessment-tracker, add https:// before


----------



## yessunny (Jun 26, 2016)

submitted on Jan 22.. it has moved to Accessor today.. very slooooooooooooowwww


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

Manish Matta said:


> Hey,
> 
> I submitted the Application on 30th Jan. It has moved to In Progress with a Case Officer today i.e. after 1 week.
> Any suggestions on the timeline ? Assuming all documents are correct and no to and fro of emails necessary.
> ...


You can expect it sometime in March.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aagosh6188 (Jun 8, 2017)

Submitted my ACS on 8th Feb, 2018. Moved to In-progress today.


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Anyone who got ACS approval.. Jan or feb? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Anyone who got ACS approval.. Jan or feb?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Don’t think so. 10 days to start with January applicants, I believe.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

chi204 said:


> Don’t think so. 10 days to start with January applicants, I believe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


As per immitracker.. someone who applied on Feb 8.. got approved 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Anyone who got ACS approval.. Jan or feb?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




You can check yourself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

applied on 7th feb..moved to in progress yesterday..hope will get result by march first week!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

letsgotoaussie said:


> applied on 7th feb..moved to in progress yesterday..hope will get result by march first week!




All the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

*Acs*

I think last processed is still stuck on Dec 22nd... and nothing further approved it yet.


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey Folks,

I submitted my ACS on 30th Jan.
It moved to In Progress with CO on 6th Feb (after 1 week), I guess that's the stage 2?
Now, today it shows with Assessor (again after 1 week). So, this must be the 3rd stage?
Please confirm the next stage 4th would be final, right? According to the posts I am guessing 4-5 weeks from here??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tnnithin (Feb 6, 2018)

Has anyone submitted RPL along with your ACS application?


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

tnnithin said:


> Has anyone submitted RPL along with your ACS application?


what's RPL?


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

It moved to assessor today


----------



## dinnarao (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi, My RPL application was submitted on 20 Dec. It went through the docs verification by case officer to assessor stage. on 12 Feb, I got a mail asking to submit proof of my start date of workex in Aus.
I have done so and still the link to upload docs in the dashboard is active. WILL IT remain so ? till assessment is complete . Also , any clues on how much more time for assessment ?


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

dinnarao said:


> Hi, My RPL application was submitted on 20 Dec. It went through the docs verification by case officer to assessor stage. on 12 Feb, I got a mail asking to submit proof of my start date of workex in Aus.
> I have done so and still the link to upload docs in the dashboard is active. WILL IT remain so ? till assessment is complete . Also , any clues on how much more time for assessment ?




Just reply to the email stating that you have uploaded required documents. In a day or two link will be deactivated which will give you relief. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

seemasharma1584 said:


> As per immitracker.. someone who applied on Feb 8.. got approved
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Must be a mistake by the person who added the entry in immitracker or a fake profile. Avg processing time for ACS is around 55 days and they pick applications week by week. As someone already pointed out, they are processing applications submitted in 3rd week of December (around 22nd).
It will take atleast 2 more weeks before they will start picking January applications. Or less than this if applications submitted during Christmas/New year week are lesser than regular time. 
Let’s see if ACS can reduce their processing time from 55 days to 45 days in coming weeks.


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

End of Feb for those who submitted early January then.


----------



## Salman_1991 (Feb 15, 2018)

ACS submission (Programmer): 
PTE: 10 
Age: 26 Years 
Degree: 15 
Work ex: 3 Years (After Deduction of 2 years)
ACS submission (Software Engineer): 12th Feb 2018 
Result: Pending


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I submitted my ACS on 30th Jan.
> It moved to In Progress with CO on 6th Feb (after 1 week), I guess that's the stage 2?
> ...


It is taking almost 7 weeks avg now ... so yeah another 4/5 weeks for sure. Lot of backlog from December vacations.


----------



## dinnarao (Oct 27, 2017)

chi204 said:


> Just reply to the email stating that you have uploaded required documents. In a day or two link will be deactivated which will give you relief.
> 
> Done. Emailed them 3 days back.. same status :|


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

dinnarao said:


> chi204 said:
> 
> 
> > Just reply to the email stating that you have uploaded required documents. In a day or two link will be deactivated which will give you relief.
> ...


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

ACS moving faster. 29-dec guy got the result today. January gang, be ready from Monday 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dinnarao (Oct 27, 2017)

chi204 said:


> dinnarao said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear bro. In my case, they moved application to assessor just a day after I sent email confirmation.
> ...


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

dinnarao said:


> chi204 said:
> 
> 
> > dinnarao said:
> ...


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

chi204 said:


> ACS moving faster. 29-dec guy got the result today. January gang, be ready from Monday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What is the source of your information?


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> What is the source of your information?


Immitracker.. both 28 n 29 Dec updated their status..

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Immitracker.. both 28 n 29 Dec updated their status..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Awesome 👏


----------



## harish3152 (Feb 16, 2018)

*ACS login issue*

Hi all,
I have applied for my ACS 4 years back using my yahoo id and got the required results.Now I am re-applying since my ACS is invalid.When i create a new application using my Gmail id it shows that account is already available and there is a message which says login using id but when i try to login I get a message id not available Can someone help how to proceed.

Regards,
Kumar


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone received ACS result today ?


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone received ACS result today ?


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Anyone received ACS result today ?



Are you also waiting for your assessment result? I noticed in your signature that you have already filed EOI and waiting for the invite.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> Are you also waiting for your assessment result? I noticed in your signature that you have already filed EOI and waiting for the invite.


Yes I am waiting for mine, submitted on 15th January.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Anyone here submitted the application on 1st or 2nd Jan? I am not seeing any application from 1st to 4th Jan on myimmitracker. The last application for 2017 is on 31st Dec and then directly to 5th Jan 2018. Yesterday someone got the result who submitted the application on 30th Dec.


----------



## dinnarao (Oct 27, 2017)

Finally, moved to assessor today.


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

expat_user_25 said:


> Anyone here submitted the application on 1st or 2nd Jan? I am not seeing any application from 1st to 4th Jan on myimmitracker. The last application for 2017 is on 31st Dec and then directly to 5th Jan 2018. Yesterday someone got the result who submitted the application on 30th Dec.


Yes, 5th January Processed :drum:


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

chi204 said:


> Yes, 5th January Processed :drum:


As per immitracker only 8 ahead of my profile .. 15th Jan

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

chi204 said:


> Yes, 5th January Processed :drum:


Congrats, How many years did they deduct ? WHich ANZSCO did you apply for ?


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

dragonqn said:


> Congrats, How many years did they deduct ? WHich ANZSCO did you apply for ?


Not for me, its somebody else. I have applied on 23rd Jan.


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

seemasharma1584 said:


> As per immitracker only 8 ahead of my profile .. 15th Jan
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


In the best case, I think you should get your result between Friday-Tuesday. As I am deriving trend, I believe ACS is processing weekly 12-15 immitracker cases recently.


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

chi204 said:


> In the best case, I think you should get your result between Friday-Tuesday. As I am deriving trend, I believe ACS is processing weekly 12-15 immitracker cases recently.


Being positive and hoping for Friday.. with 14 yrs experience awaiting eagerly to know how many will get qualified 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

I am 9th Jan so hope to get it this week then...


----------



## NewHomeAU (Dec 4, 2017)

Seeking guidance as to what could be performed. I signed up with an agent for primary applicant however the secondary applicant support seems to be not provided rather not providing correct information.

Me and my wife applied for ANZSCO 263111 with 65 points however we now in realization that to get an invite we must at least have 70+ or 75 to be better.

Applicant 1.

ACS - positive 
PTE - 10
Edu - 15
Exp - 10
Age - 30


Applicant 2 - Complicated

Studied until 12th full time
then discontinued the education 
got 5.5 years of IT work experience - Skillset letter available from Company
Moved to a new company and on same job till date - Can apply for skillset letter
Since moved to new job started Long distance course for graduation (BCom) and completed as of 2015. 

Can applicant go for acs and get it cleared?


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

NewHomeAU said:


> Seeking guidance as to what could be performed. I signed up with an agent for primary applicant however the secondary applicant support seems to be not provided rather not providing correct information.
> 
> Me and my wife applied for ANZSCO 263111 with 65 points however we now in realization that to get an invite we must at least have 70+ or 75 to be better.
> 
> ...


Is this possible?
"8 years relevant ICT work experience
completed anytime in past work history
plus a successful RPL application"


----------



## manishx (Feb 9, 2018)

NewHomeAU said:


> Seeking guidance as to what could be performed. I signed up with an agent for primary applicant however the secondary applicant support seems to be not provided rather not providing correct information.
> 
> Me and my wife applied for ANZSCO 263111 with 65 points however we now in realization that to get an invite we must at least have 70+ or 75 to be better.
> 
> ...


I am almost in the same category as you, anticipating ANZSCO 261111 with 65 (PTE 10, missed 20 by few points in R, L) and awaiting ACS results, meanwhile working on English for another attempt in March. 

Regarding your spouse - she can surely go for ACS assessment, however 4 to 6 years of experience will be deducted given her education is not related to skill (BCom and IT, correct?). Experts may provide more inputs on this.


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

NewHomeAU said:


> Seeking guidance as to what could be performed. I signed up with an agent for primary applicant however the secondary applicant support seems to be not provided rather not providing correct information.
> 
> Me and my wife applied for ANZSCO 263111 with 65 points however we now in realization that to get an invite we must at least have 70+ or 75 to be better.
> 
> ...


For secondary applicant, no one can predict what will be the ACS result until you apply it. 

If I am you, I will apply for ACS , as only positive result from ACS is required for claiming partner skill points. Number of years of experience doesn't matter.

And also primary applicant should give more attempts to PTE to get 20 points, which makes total 75 points. It will be easy to get invite with 75points , even if the secondary applicant ACS result is negative.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> I am 9th Jan so hope to get it this week then...



I am seeing only 1 entry in immitracker for 9th Jan and that’s mine. Request you to add yours as well. It really helps all of us in this thread and others who are not using this platform to analyze the trend. Thanks!


----------



## inognito (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi all, 

I have already done ACS skill assessment before in year 2013.

Now , I want to apply for ACS skill assessment again. 

When i was trying to upload my documents , my last assessment documents are still present .

Do i need to upload all the documents again ?

please advice.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

inognito said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have already done ACS skill assessment before in year 2013.
> 
> ...




Yes, you need to upload all documents again.. However I would start fresh by creating a new account with different email id.


----------



## dinnarao (Oct 27, 2017)

Finally it has moved to the assessor after a week. 
Any clues how long from now   as it was already with an assessor earlier for a month. 

Application Date : Dec 20


----------



## dinnarao (Oct 27, 2017)

chi204 said:


> Just reply to the email stating that you have uploaded required documents. In a day or two link will be deactivated which will give you relief.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Finally it has moved to the assessor after a week. 
Any clues how long from now   as it was already with an assessor earlier for a month. 

Application Date : Dec 20


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone received ACS result today ?

What date is currently under the process ?


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Anyone received ACS result today ?
> 
> What date is currently under the process ?


Last update.. Jan 5th received.. as per immigration tracker. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

My older ACS has expired in last month. I applied for re-assessment on 17th Jan'18 (18th Jan in Aus.).
It's still with assessor. Let's see when I get the result again.


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Anyone received ACS result today ?
> 
> What date is currently under the process ?


have you used same assessment letter for both of your ACS cases?


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Jan 6th Updated in immitracker


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

chi204 said:


> have you used same assessment letter for both of your ACS cases?


What do you mean by assessment letter ?


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

Australianpr2017 said:


> What do you mean by assessment letter ?


ah, oversight. I mean to say experience letter?


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

chi204 said:


> ah, oversight. I mean to say experience letter?


Yes, you will need to create one row for Latest experience.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Really hoping to get ACS result soon as it's re assesment. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## devang2016 (Mar 14, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> My older ACS has expired in last month. I applied for re-assessment on 17th Jan'18 (18th Jan in Aus.).
> It's still with assessor. Let's see when I get the result again.



Was there changes in details or it just renew ?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

devang2016 said:


> Was there changes in details or it just renew ?


Just renew.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone got result today ?


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

Applied on 16th January.

It took two weeks to move to CO and one week from there to move to Assessor.

Hopefully, will get the result by end of next week.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

venki276 said:


> Applied on 16th January.
> 
> It took two weeks to move to CO and one week from there to move to Assessor.
> 
> Hopefully, will get the result by end of next week.



You are really very optimistic 
People from December (24th to 28th) have not received their results. And in last 2 days (21st and 22nd Feb) no one got the result as per immitracker. ACS is this slow.. By end of next week, ACS may reach upto 10th Jan (and this is max for them). You may need to wait for around 2 weeks from now.


----------



## Lordthomas (Feb 21, 2018)

Manish, Hello
Did you submit on your own or through any agency ?


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

expat_user_25 said:


> venki276 said:
> 
> 
> > Applied on 16th January.
> ...


Aah!! I saw that people from Jan 5th, 6th got thier result on 20th Feb (through immitracker). So I was of the perception that I might get it in a week


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

venki276 said:


> Aah!! I saw that people from Jan 5th, 6th got thier result on 20th Feb (through immitracker). So I was of the perception that I might get it in a week


I am with you on this brother. I applied on 17th Jan. However it was for renewal not a fresh application. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kanchanup14 (Jan 8, 2018)

venki276 said:


> Aah!! I saw that people from Jan 5th, 6th got thier result on 20th Feb (through immitracker). So I was of the perception that I might get it in a week


i have applied 21 dec and haven't received any outcome yet.. ACS is really slow


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

kanchanup14 said:


> i have applied 21 dec and haven't received any outcome yet.. ACS is really slow


Just asking..
Have you checked the acs portal by logging in?
They might ask for documents. Please check spam folder thoroughly.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

Lordthomas said:


> Manish, Hello
> Did you submit on your own or through any agency ?


by myself...


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Day over for Australians. No good news today. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kanchanup14 (Jan 8, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> Just asking..
> Have you checked the acs portal by logging in?
> They might ask for documents. Please check spam folder thoroughly.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


yes they asked for additional documents which i uploaded day after but since then its with assessor ..


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

For such cases it usually takes time. I hope you will get it soon.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

kanchanup14 said:


> yes they asked for additional documents which i uploaded day after but since then its with assessor ..


When they ask for documents, does the status change?


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Today there is no progress reported ?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Today there is no progress reported ?


Yes.. No progress in the network of immitracker..
Someone somewhere might have got it.. Being hopeful.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

dragonqn said:


> When they ask for documents, does the status change?


Yes.. it change to some other status than with assessor.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Just got the ACS assessment.
Applied: 9th Jan 2018
Received: 22nd Feb 2018
Job code: 261313 Software Engineer.
BE Electronics and Communication: 4 years got deducted out of 8.8years.

Please note: This is my second ACS assessment. Earlier I applied for Software Tester and that was approved too (Details in signature) and received pre-invite from Victoria. Since, I am a Sr. Automation Tester, I decided to apply for Software Engineer job code. Software tester job code is not under 189 skill list. So don’t waste your time and money for Software tester assessment and apply as Software Engineer. Hope this will be helpful for people who are Automation software testers.

Will submit the EOI tonight under 189 with 75 points.

I have updated the myimmitracker too.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

expat_user_25 said:


> Just got the ACS assessment.
> Applied: 9th Jan 2018
> Received: 22nd Feb 2018
> Job code: 261313 Software Engineer.
> ...


Congratulations brother.. Good to see some movement so early on Friday. 
One question, why didn't you go for Victoria then as you got the pre invite. Just saying as Invitation rounds are not predictable now a days. 
People will go for anything they get out of 189 and 190.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> Congratulations brother.. Good to see some movement so early on Friday.
> One question, why didn't you go for Victoria then as you got the pre invite. Just saying as Invitation rounds are not predictable now a days.
> People will go for anything they get out of 189 and 190.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




Victoria’s processing time is 12 weeks to decide on final ITA and its been 5 weeks since I submitted all the documents after pre-invite. I am sure with 75 points I would get the invite within next 2 rounds. In case, if I don’t get that, and I receive the ITA from Victoria, I will go with that option. 
And worst case, if I get denied the ITA from Victoria and don’t get selected in 189 too, then I have to wait till July. In july I will get 5 more points for experience and that will put me at 80 points under 189 which is more than sufficient if Software Engineer skill code will be there in the long terms skill list.


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> Just got the ACS assessment.
> Applied: 9th Jan 2018
> Received: 22nd Feb 2018
> Job code: 261313 Software Engineer.
> ...


Congrats 



Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> Victoria’s processing time is 12 weeks to decide on final ITA and its been 5 weeks since I submitted all the documents after pre-invite. I am sure with 75 points I would get the invite within next 2 rounds. In case, if I don’t get that, and I receive the ITA from Victoria, I will go with that option.
> And worst case, if I get denied the ITA from Victoria and don’t get selected in 189 too, then I have to wait till July. In july I will get 5 more points for experience and that will put me at 80 points under 189 which is more than sufficient if Software Engineer skill code will be there in the long terms skill list.


If I were in your shoes, I would wait for the decision from Victoria till the very last moment before I pay the visa fees under 189 even if I get an invite 

You know the reasons why

Cheers


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would wait for the decision from Victoria till the very last moment before I pay the visa fees under 189 even if I get an invite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really! What’s your thought process here?


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> Just got the ACS assessment.
> Applied: 9th Jan 2018
> Received: 22nd Feb 2018
> Job code: 261313 Software Engineer.
> ...


Congratulations 

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Another day over..
Applications until 9th Jan got their result (Except cases where extra documents were asked)..
Hopefully everyone will get it soon..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

My qualification is B.Tech in Electronics & Computers (Not a typo, it is computers).

I have most of the subjects listed under Software Engineer.

Will ACS deduct 2 or 4 Years? What do you guys reckon?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venki276 said:


> My qualification is B.Tech in Electronics & Computers (Not a typo, it is computers).
> 
> I have most of the subjects listed under Software Engineer.
> 
> Will ACS deduct 2 or 4 Years? What do you guys reckon?


If you are applying under 261313 also then most probably 2 years
Cheers


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> venki276 said:
> 
> 
> > My qualification is B.Tech in Electronics & Computers (Not a typo, it is computers).
> ...


Thanks . I have applied for 261313 only.

I will get to know the result by next Friday, I guess. Applied on 16th Jan.


----------



## pankajah (Dec 21, 2017)

I submitted my application on 13th Jan and it moved to In progress within a week -- but still in the same status -- its been 6 weeks already. Hoping that result will be out max in next 2 weeks.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

pankajah said:


> I submitted my application on 13th Jan and it moved to In progress within a week -- but still in the same status -- its been 6 weeks already. Hoping that result will be out max in next 2 weeks.


Hopefully yes.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Anyone know if they process ACS applications on Saturday as well?
I guess no.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> Just got the ACS assessment.
> Applied: 9th Jan 2018
> Received: 22nd Feb 2018
> Job code: 261313 Software Engineer.
> ...


Did you use same RnR/SD or got different ones for each employer?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

No updates yet today..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

From Immitracker, someone who applied on 10th Jan 2018 has received it today.. So :fingerscrossed: ,hopefully rest of the applications get processed quickly.


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

08/01 and 09/01 are still waiting...


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> 08/01 and 09/01 are still waiting...


9/01 got result on Friday itself except for those who have been asked to upload additional documents.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> 9/01 got result on Friday itself except for those who have been asked to upload additional documents.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That's not true. myself and a friend waiting for 08 and 09th Jan yet.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> That's not true. myself and a friend waiting for 08 and 09th Jan yet.


Well it varies from CO to CO..
You must be on the verge of getting it. For now, we know atleast people until 10th Jan have been picked up as per immi..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> rahulpop1 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/01 got result on Friday itself except for those who have been asked to upload additional documents.
> ...


Bro,

Don't forget to update here once you get your ACS result. Hopefully, you will get it by this week.

Cheers!!


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*ACS Expiring and suggestion*

Hello friends,
Please help me with my issue:

My ACS will be expiring May 9th and I am yet to get approval from NSW. 

Also I got 7 year 11 months from last assessment.

However, I continued to work for same company with same RNR for additional 8 months. By Jan 2017, I came to do my study (MIS). My ANZSCO code is 261313. 

What do you all suggest? Should I do fresh assessment or is there another option?

Will they consider my MIS as experience for Software Engineer? Any idea? or possible to deduct more years? Before 2 years 4 months deducted in first assessment. If I can manage to get 8 years, I will have 75 points 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Any new update on ACS result for January month ?

Is it still standing at 10th January?

Thanks !!


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Any new update on ACS result for January month ?
> 
> Is it still standing at 10th January?
> 
> Thanks !!


11 the got it

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> 11 the got it
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: i see you are next in list..pls keep us updated once you receive the assessment.


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

dragonqn said:


> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: i see you are next in list..pls keep us updated once you receive the assessment.


Sure... Hopefully tomorrow.. fingers crossed.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Sure... Hopefully tomorrow.. fingers crossed..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


What is the date when you submitted?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> What is the date when you submitted?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


15th Jan. Atleast by Friday I should get it.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## yessunny (Jun 26, 2016)

seemasharma1584 said:


> 15th Jan. Atleast by Friday I should get it..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I had submitted on Jan 22.. And I am hoping by next week it should arrive.. :llama::llama:


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

seemasharma1584 said:


> 15th Jan. Atleast by Friday I should get it..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Cool. I submitted on 17th Jan..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

yessunny said:


> I had submitted on Jan 22.. And I am hoping by next week it should arrive.. :llama::llama:


You should get it by then. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> You should get it by then.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Ur ANZ code and PTE score?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Ur ANZ code and PTE score?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


261313. What ia ur anzsco code?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> 261313. What ia ur anzsco code?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Same  with PTE score 20 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Same  with PTE score 20
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Wow. How much experience are you going to claim?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Wow. How much experience are you going to claim?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


My husband is the applicant with 14 yrs

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Omg.. He is going to claim maximum points for experience. You are going to get the Invitation very fast with 75 points.



Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

seemasharma1584 said:


> My husband is the applicant with 14 yrs
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Omg.. He is going to claim maximum points for experience. You are going to get the Invitation very fast with 75 points.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Omg.. He is going to claim maximum points for experience. You are going to get the Invitation very fast with 75 points.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


God bless you  hoping for the same .

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

seemasharma1584 said:


> God bless you  hoping for the same .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I was in queue for quite some time. My ACS then expired. Now I applied for acs again. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Hello friends,
> Please help me with my issue:
> 
> My ACS will be expiring May 9th and I am yet to get approval from NSW.
> ...


Hi, just saw ur query in other post, there is nothing wrong in seeking help, but don't take things for liberty and put forward your statement, like people in this group(AcS) are not helpful and busy in predicting dates..
We all are matured individual, and atleast in this group majority are newbesa( applying for the first time to ACS or to Australia PR).. 
So many a times, we prefer to be silent than respond incorrectly..

Hope you get answer to your query and also may you take this in positive way.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

11th Jan updated immitracker today... Positive

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi All,
Got my ACS +ve assessment today. Application submitted date 13 Jan 2018.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi All,
> Got my ACS +ve assessment today. Application submitted date 13 Jan 2018.


Wow.. congratulations..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi All,
> Got my ACS +ve assessment today. Application submitted date 13 Jan 2018.


Congrats .

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Congrats .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


U r next..

acs submitted: 17th Jan
anzsco: 261313

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi All,
> Got my ACS +ve assessment today. Application submitted date 13 Jan 2018.


First of all congratulations  Could you please update your case in myimmitracker if you dont mind  Which ANZSCO did you apply for btw?


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

8th and 9th Jan cases also received today. deducted four years despite computer science degree. not sure what to do...


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> 8th and 9th Jan cases also received today. deducted four years despite computer science degree. not sure what to do...


Btech or BSC ??? For me
. It's disappoint ing day.. expected result for 15th Jan 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> 8th and 9th Jan cases also received today. deducted four years despite computer science degree. not sure what to do...


which anzsco ?? how many years of experience in total?


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

software engineer 2613. total experience 13.5 years but if deduct 4 years by ACS and then 2 years are in Australia then overseas experience goes below 8 years


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> software engineer 2613. total experience 13.5 years but if deduct 4 years by ACS and then 2 years are in Australia then overseas experience goes below 8 years


That's how it has to be.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Btech or BSC ??? For me
> . It's disappoint ing day.. expected result for 15th Jan
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Wait until Friday. You will get it. 

acs submitted: 17th Jan
anzsco: 261313

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> software engineer 2613. total experience 13.5 years but if deduct 4 years by ACS and then 2 years are in Australia then overseas experience goes below 8 years


Which degree was it?
For BE or BTech they shouldn't deduct 4 years.. Ideally.. 

acs submitted: 17th Jan
anzsco: 261313

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> sanjeev_magoo said:
> 
> 
> > software engineer 2613. total experience 13.5 years but if deduct 4 years by ACS and then 2 years are in Australia then overseas experience goes below 8 years
> ...


If the branch of study is not related to the field of work then they will deduct 4 years.

For example, for IT related jobs

CSE or IT or Equivalent = 2 Years deducted
ECE or EEE or other non-comp branch = 4 Years


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

it was CS


----------



## jonathan78 (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi,

Can someone help me understand my ACS evaluation? Not sure if the below entitles me to claim 8 years of experience or not. Also do you know how the start date "after January 2010" was chosen? My understanding is that ACS deduct 2 years but per below they seem to deduct 3 years and 4 months. 

Here is the ACS result:

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor in Computer Science from XXXXX University completed XXXXX has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.
Your Diploma in Computer Science from XXXXX University completed XXXXX has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a Major in computing.
Your PhD in Computer Science from XXXXX completed XXXXX has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Doctoral Degree with a Major in computing.

The following employment after January 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 10/06 - 04/08 – 1 year(s) 6 month(s)
Position: Software Developer
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: XXXXX
Dates: 05/08 - 01/18 – 9 year(s) 8 month(s)
Position: Software Developer
Employer: XXXXX
Country: XXXXX


Thanks,


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

jonathan78 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone help me understand my ACS evaluation? Not sure if the below entitles me to claim 8 years of experience or not. Also do you know how the start date "after January 2010" was chosen? My understanding is that ACS deduct 2 years but per below they seem to deduct 3 years and 4 months.
> 
> ...


You can claim points from January 2010. So yes, you claim points for 8 Yrs Exp.

When did you complete your PhD? May be that has an impact so as to why those 3.4 Yrs are deducted.


----------



## jonathan78 (Jan 26, 2018)

venki276 said:


> You can claim points from January 2010. So yes, you claim points for 8 Yrs Exp.
> 
> When did you complete your PhD? May be that has an impact so as to why those 3.4 Yrs are deducted.


Thanks venki276,
The PhD I completed in June 2012. You mentioned that I can claim 8 years of experience but the report states "after January 2010", wouldn't this leave me with 7 years and 11 months?


----------



## jonathan78 (Jan 26, 2018)

Forgot to mention that last year when I submitted my request without my previous job (Dates: 10/06 - 04/08 – 1 year(s) 6 month(s)) the start date was considered "after April 2010". With the same education.


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

jonathan78 said:


> venki276 said:
> 
> 
> > You can claim points from January 2010. So yes, you claim points for 8 Yrs Exp.
> ...


If you are still with the same company and same designation, you can continue to claim points even after Jan 2018.

I assume you are still with same company and same designation, so you can even claim for Feb 2018 which makes it 8 Years.


----------



## jonathan78 (Jan 26, 2018)

venki276 said:


> If you are still with the same company and same designation, you can continue to claim points even after Jan 2018.
> 
> I assume you are still with same company and same designation, so you can even claim for Feb 2018 which makes it 8 Years.


Thanks so much venki276! You made my day, if we ever meet in Australia I own you a beer. Yes, I'm still employed at the same company. This means that when I create the EOI I can add under experience up to today? Also, another question if you don't mind, I have created my EOI with 65 point in December, with this change will bring me to 70 points. In this case should I create a new EOI with 70 points and withdraw the previous one? This way the EOI will be valid for 2 years starting today not in December.


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

jonathan78 said:


> venki276 said:
> 
> 
> > If you are still with the same company and same designation, you can continue to claim points even after Jan 2018.
> ...


 No problem, happy to help.

I am not very familiar with EOI. May be someone else can help you on this.

As per my knowledge, if you update your current EOI you might get your invitation sooner compared to a new invitation. 

The older the date the better the chances. 

However, get advise from somebody else as well.

You can post the above question in this thread 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/index.php#/topics/1403154

Cheers!!


----------



## pramodmathew (Nov 24, 2017)

*Partner Minimum Experience : ACS*

Hi all,

I've already lodged the applciation for EOI in SkillSelect. I currenlty have 65 points and have applied for Software Engineer - 261313.
65 points is not really helping me, so I would like to add my partner's 5 points also. She has IELTS 6.0 and above score.
She is also a Software Engineer with 6.8 years of experience. Since she is from Electronics and Communications background ACS will deduct 4 years from her experience.
SO finally it will be 2.8 years of experience for my partner. 

Will she be eligible for getting 5 points ? What is the minimum experience required for the partner ?

Thanks in advance

Pramod


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

pramodmathew said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've already lodged the applciation for EOI in SkillSelect. I currenlty have 65 points and have applied for Software Engineer - 261313.
> 65 points is not really helping me, so I would like to add my partner's 5 points also. She has IELTS 6.0 and above score.
> ...


2 Years would suffice. You are not claiming points for experience. You are claiming points towards "Partner Skill". As per ACS, you need minimum 2 years of experience to be deemed skilled.


----------



## pramodmathew (Nov 24, 2017)

venki276 said:


> 2 Years would suffice. You are not claiming points for experience. You are claiming points towards "Partner Skill". As per ACS, you need minimum 2 years of experience to be deemed skilled.


Thank you Venki


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

dragonqn said:


> First of all congratulations  Could you please update your case in myimmitracker if you dont mind  Which ANZSCO did you apply for btw?


Thanks every one. Ya will add my case in immitracker accordingly. So you too are EC , same here, ACS deducted 4 years, I think it will be the same in your case as well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venki276 said:


> 2 Years would suffice. You are not claiming points for experience. You are claiming points towards "Partner Skill". As per ACS, you need minimum 2 years of experience to be deemed skilled.


Your information is incorrect

You need no experience beyond what is required to get a positive assessment to claim partner points
So in this case even if she had 4 year experience, it would have been enough

Cheers


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Thanks every one. Ya will add my case in immitracker accordingly. So you too are EC , same here, ACS deducted 4 years, I think it will be the same in your case as well.



Thanks for the response  :fingerscrossed: might take another week to receive my assessment


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

pramodmathew said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've already lodged the applciation for EOI in SkillSelect. I currenlty have 65 points and have applied for Software Engineer - 261313.
> 65 points is not really helping me, so I would like to add my partner's 5 points also. She has IELTS 6.0 and above score.
> ...


Hi Pramod,
You can avail partner points. I have done the same, my wife has 4.1 years of experience, ACS deducted 2 years(as she belongs to CS background), so I have claimed partner points based on her 2.1 years of assessed experience.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Your information is incorrect
> 
> You need no experience beyond what is required to get a positive assessment to claim partner points
> So in this case even if she had 4 year experience, it would have been enough
> ...


Very accurate. To claim partner points, you would just need +ve assessment from assessing authority.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Very accurate. To claim partner points, you would just need +ve assessment from assessing authority.


Have you read what has been written earlier ?

It says that you need 2 years over and above the skills met date to be eligible to claim partner points

Is that accurate?

If you still feel that is accurate, good for you 

Cheers


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Have you read what has been written earlier ?
> 
> It says that you need 2 years over and above the skills met date to be eligible to claim partner points
> 
> ...


I guess you got confused. I said your reply was very accurate, not mine neither the other guy's.


----------



## knightfury (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi All

I've questions about what all documents will be required on invitation? More specifically, at present, I'm curious about documentation for professional experience.

A brief background:

I've 10+ years of experience, and I'm currently into my third job. I got two (out of three) Statutory Declarations of "Roles and Responsibilities" got done in way back in 2014, when idea of immigration germinated. Fast forward to 2017, when I actually started working on immigration plan. I got done skill assessment done (by ACS) in Oct 2017 and result was positive.


So question is, if and when I get invite, regardless of subclass (189/190), will I be required to submit SD again? And If yes, will the case officers reach out to managers who signed SD? I want to give them heads up, when I submit documents, cause it's been quite long time.


Any other tips/recommendation with regard to documentation prior to invitation?


Thanks
Knighfury

__________________
ANZSCO: 261313 - Software Engineer
Points: SC189: 70 / SC190: 75
Age (25) + Education (20) + Experience (15) + English(10)
EOI 189: 04-Nov-2017
EOI 190: NSW 24-Feb-2018


----------



## WishLuck (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello Guys,

My ACS is going to expire in 2months from now, can you let me know what is the process of ACS renewal?

Thanks,
Vishal.


----------



## knightfury (Feb 21, 2018)

WishLuck said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> My ACS is going to expire in 2months from now, can you let me know what is the process of ACS renewal?
> 
> ...


There's no such thing as a renewal, you will have to initiate a new assessment.


----------



## WishLuck (Nov 21, 2017)

Thank you man. But how long it takes to get the ACS assessment now a days


----------



## attuuu (Jan 30, 2018)

I applied on 18th Jan.

Hoping to receive it in the next week..


----------



## WishLuck (Nov 21, 2017)

Let me know when you Receive it


----------



## attuuu (Jan 30, 2018)

venki276 said:


> No problem, happy to help.
> 
> I am not very familiar with EOI. May be someone else can help you on this.
> 
> ...


I agree with venki276. Especially if you have 70 Points on your EOI, you should go with your old EOI profile as it has greater chances of being invited.


----------



## attuuu (Jan 30, 2018)

WishLuck said:


> Let me know when you Receive it



Sure thing bro..


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hey I am seeing my application status as “application finalized” but I did not receive any email.

Is it possible to access my result through ACS dashboard ?

Thanks !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Hey I am seeing my application status as “application finalized” but I did not receive any email.
> 
> Is it possible to access my result through ACS dashboard ?
> 
> ...


I guess you can't get it from dashboard.
Wait for their batch job to trigger the email to you 
I guess you will get it in few hours from now.

Good luck!!


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Hey I am seeing my application status as “application finalized” but I did not receive any email.
> 
> Is it possible to access my result through ACS dashboard ?
> 
> ...


When did u apply?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> When did u apply?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


15th January


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> 15th January


Congrats... Even I applied on same day.. waiting for results     


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Congrats... Even I applied on same day.. waiting for results
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I did not get result, just application status changed.


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> I did not get result, just application status changed.


Oh.. neither that for me.. so r u Santosh in immitracker?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Oh.. neither that for me.. so r u Santosh in immitracker?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I am not at immitracker.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

jonathan78 said:


> Thanks so much venki276! You made my day, if we ever meet in Australia I own you a beer. Yes, I'm still employed at the same company. This means that when I create the EOI I can add under experience up to today? Also, another question if you don't mind, I have created my EOI with 65 point in December, with this change will bring me to 70 points. In this case should I create a new EOI with 70 points and withdraw the previous one? This way the EOI will be valid for 2 years starting today not in December.


Hi Jonathan,
Anyway your DOE is going to change if points increase so I would suggest to create a new EOI and withdraw old one with just 65 points. 

acs submitted: 17th Jan
anzsco: 261313

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

WishLuck said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> My ACS is going to expire in 2months from now, can you let me know what is the process of ACS renewal?
> 
> ...


Hi brother,
Renewal is equivalent to a fresh application. It's just that you won't have to upload documents for past experience again. Just a statutory declaration od current company and laat month's salary slip is required if company has not changed. Rest all documents and company details will already be there.

Even I applied for the same again. Last time I got it in 10 days but that was 2 years back. Now it takes around 40-50 days. I applied on 17th Jan and still waiting.

acs submitted: 17th Jan
anzsco: 261313

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Oh.. neither that for me.. so r u Santosh in immitracker?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


so whats status of ur application currently ?


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> so whats status of ur application currently ?


With accessor









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> With accessor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, so hopefully your status will change by today.


----------



## WishLuck (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks bro, can you let me know the process to apply the Acs again. As you said we need only current org documents. First time I have submitted all the docs am bit confused.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

WishLuck said:


> Thanks bro, can you let me know the process to apply the Acs again. As you said we need only current org documents. First time I have submitted all the docs am bit confused.


Sure. Have you changed the company since the last time you got ACS assesment?

acs submitted: 17th Jan
anzsco: 261313

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

15th Jan assessment result positive   
4 yrs deducted from total experience 


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

seemasharma1584 said:


> 15th Jan assessment result positive
> 4 yrs deducted from total experience
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


congratulation


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi all,
I am re-assessing my experience. However, I cannot change the current records that were already sent to ACS. For example, I cannot change the duration of the employment (one more year since last assessment).
Should I make a new record or new application?
Thanks.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

seemasharma1584 said:


> 15th Jan assessment result positive
> 4 yrs deducted from total experience
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congratulations..

acs submitted: 17th Jan
anzsco: 261313

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WishLuck (Nov 21, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Sure. Have you changed the company since the last time you got ACS assesment?
> 
> acs submitted: 17th Jan
> anzsco: 261313
> ...


No i haven't changed my company till now. One doubt bro if we update the ACS details with the new ACS does DOE will change ?

Below are my details:
====================
Code 261313 | Software Engineer |
Age 30 points | Degree 15 points | PTE-A 10 points (First Attempt) | Experience 10 points |Spouse points : 5 | Total 70 Points
DOE: 3rd Nov 2017
EOI: Not yet received :fingerscrossed:
ACS expire date : May 2018.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

WishLuck said:


> No i haven't changed my company till now. One doubt bro if we update the ACS details with the new ACS does DOE will change ?
> 
> Below are my details:
> ====================
> ...


If points are not changing, DOE will not change.

acs submitted: 17th Jan
anzsco: 261313

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> 15th Jan assessment result positive
> 4 yrs deducted from total experience
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Finally..Congrats


----------



## WishLuck (Nov 21, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> If points are not changing, DOE will not change.
> 
> acs submitted: 17th Jan
> anzsco: 261313
> ...


Thanks for confirming


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

WishLuck said:


> Thanks for confirming


Always welcome brother. 

acs submitted: 17th Jan
anzsco: 261313

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Hey I am seeing my application status as “application finalized” but I did not receive any email.
> 
> Is it possible to access my result through ACS dashboard ?
> 
> ...


Hey,

I applied on 30th Jan and today although the status remains 'With Assessor' the application seems to say '*Application Finalised*'.

According to the trend, applications submitted before 15th Jan should be getting their results - So I should expect 2 more weeks or Did I just get lucky and can expect it in a day or two?


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

moveoz said:


> Hey,
> 
> I applied on 30th Jan and today although the status remains 'With Assessor' the application seems to say '*Application Finalised*'.
> 
> According to the trend, applications submitted before 15th Jan should be getting their results - So I should expect 2 more weeks or Did I just get lucky and can expect it in a day or two?


can you put a snapshot?


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Hey,
> 
> I applied on 30th Jan and today although the status remains 'With Assessor' the application seems to say '*Application Finalised*'.
> 
> According to the trend, applications submitted before 15th Jan should be getting their results - So I should expect 2 more weeks or Did I just get lucky and can expect it in a day or two?


I have attached a screenshot ..could you tell if this is how your application status looks?


----------



## s_jose (Mar 22, 2010)

This means your application is with assessor and not finalized. Hope this helps.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Last day of the week.
Any movement today?

acs submitted: 17th Jan
anzsco: 261313

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Last day of the week.
> Any movement today?
> 
> acs submitted: 17th Jan
> ...


U might get it by 12.30pm.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

seemasharma1584 said:


> U might get it by 12.30pm..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


God Bless you. Have been waiting since long for next week's round.

acs submitted: 17th Jan
anzsco: 261313

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> Last day of the week.
> Any movement today?
> 
> acs submitted: 17th Jan
> ...


I have submitted on 16th Jan, same code.
So I might also get it today.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

venki276 said:


> I have submitted on 16th Jan, same code.
> So I might also get it today.


Yes.. 

acs submitted: 17th Jan
anzsco: 261313

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

All the best to all members in this group. Time to unsubscribe this group and join relevant group 

For any queries wrt ACS or RnR of software Engineer 261313. Pls be free to pm.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I got my positive response yesterday, my application date was 15th January.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

Australianpr2017 said:


> I got my positive response yesterday, my application date was 15th January.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What time did u get it?
I am supposed to get it today, as I have applied on 16th


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

venki276 said:


> What time did u get it?
> I am supposed to get it today, as I have applied on 16th


Have you tried checking acs portal after signing in?
It's already 16:50 Aus time. Offices will close shortly.


acs submitted: 17th Jan
anzsco: 261313

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> venki276 said:
> 
> 
> > What time did u get it?
> ...


I did. Still with Assessor.


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

dragonqn said:


> I have attached a screenshot ..could you tell if this is how your application status looks?


Yup. Just like this


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

venki276 said:


> I did. Still with Assessor.


Then I am afraid, we are out of luck today. May be Monday is the day for us.

acs submitted: 17th Jan
anzsco: 261313

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## abrao115 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi All,

How many weeks will take for ACS skills assessment through normal track?

In How many weeks we can get the assessment result through fast track?

Thanks & Regards,
Rao


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> venki276 said:
> 
> 
> > I did. Still with Assessor.
> ...


Hopefully.
I even got my PTE result today ( and yes I have applied ACS before my PTE).

Waiting for ACS now. Hopefully it will come on Monday.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

venki276 said:


> Hopefully.
> I even got my PTE result today ( and yes I have applied ACS before my PTE).
> 
> Waiting for ACS now. Hopefully it will come on Monday.


Cool. How much did you score?

acs submitted: 17th Jan
anzsco: 261313

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> venki276 said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully.
> ...


79+
Got 3 90's and 86 in writing


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

venki276 said:


> 79+
> Got 3 90's and 86 in writing


Awesome stuff..

acs submitted: 17th Jan
anzsco: 261313

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

abrao115 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How many weeks will take for ACS skills assessment through normal track?
> 
> ...


6 to 8 weeks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

venki276 said:


> 79+
> Got 3 90's and 86 in writing


Hi, 

Could you please give some tips on PTE preparation?
I am planning to attempt PTE in a month's time. My target score is 79+ in all modules.

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

a.hafeez.m said:


> venki276 said:
> 
> 
> > 79+
> ...


I have posted my tips, source in the below link. Hope it helps.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/index.php#/topics/672738?page=2375


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> venki276 said:
> 
> 
> > 79+
> ...


 Thanks dude!!


----------



## KTB (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi,
Please advise the chances of receiving an ITA for points 60 + 5 SS for ICT system Analyst.
Thanks


----------



## abrao115 (Apr 29, 2014)

a.hafeez.m said:


> 6 to 8 weeks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


thank you bro


----------



## abrao115 (Apr 29, 2014)

a.hafeez.m said:


> 6 to 8 weeks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Bro, 

Does it through normal track ?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Got positive assessment today. Thanks everyone for being with me in this difficult waiting period.

acs submitted: 17th Jan
anzsco: 261313

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> Got positive assessment today. Thanks everyone for being with me in this difficult waiting period.
> 
> acs submitted: 17th Jan
> anzsco: 261313
> ...


Congrats dude!! 
Mine still with assessor 

Good luck for your next step!!


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

venki276 said:


> Congrats dude!!
> Mine still with assessor
> 
> Good luck for your next step!!


You will get it today brother. I have seen results being pushed in 2 batches. Ine is 7 am IST and other at 11:30 IST. You will get it at ~11:30 today. 

acs submitted: 17th Jan
anzsco: 261313

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> venki276 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats dude!!
> ...


Hopefully


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> Got positive assessment today. Thanks everyone for being with me in this difficult waiting period.
> 
> acs submitted: 17th Jan
> anzsco: 261313
> ...


congratulation Rahul. Update immitracker, please.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

chi204 said:


> congratulation Rahul. Update immitracker, please.


Thanks brother. Yes I will in next half an hour.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

chi204 said:


> rahulpop1 said:
> 
> 
> > Got positive assessment today. Thanks everyone for being with me in this difficult waiting period.
> ...


@chi204

May I know what is your application date?


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

venki276 said:


> @chi204
> 
> May I know what is your application date?


23rd Jan


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

@Venki: Any update brother?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gokool (Jul 26, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Got positive assessment today. Thanks everyone for being with me in this difficult waiting period.
> 
> acs submitted: 17th Jan
> anzsco: 261313
> ...



Do you get an employer verification from ACS?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

gokool said:


> Do you get an employer verification from ACS?


No.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Got positive assessment today. Thanks everyone for being with me in this difficult waiting period.
> 
> acs submitted: 17th Jan
> anzsco: 261313
> ...



Congrats.. How many years deducted ? and how do we get to know once the assessment is done? do you get a mail or the status in applicant dashboard changes ?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

dragonqn said:


> Congrats.. How many years deducted ? and how do we get to know once the assessment is done? do you get a mail or the status in applicant dashboard changes ?


Thanks. 2 years deducted.
We get an email and status change as well.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Thanks. 2 years deducted.
> We get an email and status change as well.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Cool, Thank you


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> @Venki: Any update brother?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


No luck. I am hoping that I will get by end of this week.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

venki276 said:


> No luck. I am hoping that I will get by end of this week.


Sorry I forgot. Your date is 16th Jan right?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> venki276 said:
> 
> 
> > No luck. I am hoping that I will get by end of this week.
> ...


Yup. For some people it is taking more time. Through immitracker I found that, though most cases took 46-47 days, there are few cases which took 52 days.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

venki276 said:


> Yup. For some people it is taking more time. Through immitracker I found that, though most cases took 46-47 days, there are few cases which took 52 days.


Yes! I am aware of that. But feel positive. You are almost there. Count on days as you may get it tomorrow as well. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> Yes! I am aware of that. But feel positive. You are almost there. Count on days as you may get it tomorrow as well.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


if it's not RPL route then Venky should have got the result today.


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

chi204 said:


> if it's not rpl route then venky should have got the result today.


rpl??


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

chi204 said:


> rahulpop1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes! I am aware of that. But feel positive. You are almost there. Count on days as you may get it tomorrow as well.
> ...


Mine is not RPL and I didn't get the result.

Still with assessor and even no additional docs were asked.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

venki276 said:


> Mine is not RPL and I didn't get the result.
> 
> Still with assessor and even no additional docs were asked.


There are few instances where it has taken more time. More importantly , date has not moved ahead since then. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

dragonqn said:


> rpl??


its called Recognization of Prior Learning (RPL), Denny.


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> venki276 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is not RPL and I didn't get the result.
> ...


I have a feeling that I will get it on Thursday 

Just a feeling though!!


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

venki276 said:


> I have a feeling that I will get it on Thursday
> 
> Just a feeling though!!


If you get it today, you will be eligible for today's invitation round. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> venki276 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a feeling that I will get it on Thursday
> ...


Yup I am aware of it  , but looks highly unlikely


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hopefully this round will be a positive one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s_jose (Mar 22, 2010)

venki276 said:


> rahulpop1 said:
> 
> 
> > venki276 said:
> ...



If I'm not mistaken 52 days were for the ones during Christmas break. It's understandable as they were off from 21st to 8th Jan.


----------



## Durgavenkata (Feb 16, 2018)

Submitted my ACS on 9jan 2018 got the positive assessment report on march5.I applied for Developer programmer role.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Sorry if i am diverging from the topic in this post.

I am about to apply for software engineer ACS assessment this month and need some advice how to prepare my Reference letter.

My title have been software engineer for almost entirety of my career but in my first company it was more on a learning and supporting different systems.

Company is quite big in US and can fiddle with my responsibilities as a favor to me but what do you guys suggest, shall i get my true responsibilities and let them asses or tailor my responsibilities as per software engineer job (even though it was 20-25% of my total responsibilities).

Above was about first company only where i worked for 2 years remaining 4 companies job responsibilities are very closely related to software engineer job code.


----------



## Durgavenkata (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi Guys, When can I expect my ACS report, if applied on 20jan.


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

Durgavenkata said:


> Submitted my ACS on 9jan 2018 got the positive assessment report on march5.I applied for Developer programmer role.


That's 55 days.

Congratulations and good luck for your next step!!


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

Durgavenkata said:


> Hi Guys, When can I expect my ACS report, if applied on 20jan.


You might get it by Thursday or Friday. Don't forget to update here once you get it


----------



## Durgavenkata (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks Venki.


----------



## Durgavenkata (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks for the reply, will surely update.


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

Durgavenkata said:


> Thanks for the reply, will surely update.


Your welcome


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

attuuu said:


> I applied on 18th Jan.
> 
> Hoping to receive it in the next week..


Did you receive your result?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Durgavenkata (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi Ajay,

In my view, it is much better to get your roles & responsibilities similar to your current employment(software Engineer) for the first 2 years as well. If in any case the First company does not provide you - get it done on a 10 or 20 rupees bond paper and get notary attestation.


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

2 days went and nobody got the result? ACS guys on holiday or what?


----------



## myadav2784 (Jan 13, 2018)

I applied on 17th Jan and I got my assessment on 5th March after 47 days.


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

chi204 said:


> 2 days went and nobody got the result? ACS guys on holiday or what?



I am next on immitracker... 19th jan..so far no progress...still waiting:fingerscrossed:


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

myadav2784 said:


> I applied on 17th Jan and I got my assessment on 5th March after 47 days.


Congrats!!

After 5th March we dindn't notice any movement. Not here and not even in immitracker.


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

There is no update today as well, don't know what's happening.









Hopefully there will be movement tomorrow.


----------



## KTB (Mar 4, 2018)

chi204 said:


> 2 days went and nobody got the result? ACS guys on holiday or what?


Hi all
Received my result today
ACS applied: 17 Jan 18
Received: 07 Mar 18
RPL Route


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

KTB said:


> chi204 said:
> 
> 
> > 2 days went and nobody got the result? ACS guys on holiday or what?
> ...


Finally, someone received it.
Congratulations!!


----------



## attuuu (Jan 30, 2018)

sravs448 said:


> Did you receive your result?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Yes, just now..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTB (Mar 4, 2018)

venki276 said:


> Finally, someone received it.
> Congratulations!!


Thank you.. Now the next steps... Im exactly on 60pts and will apply for SS. So 60+5, will have to just hope i may have some luck for invitation

Occ: System Analyst
IELTS: 10pts
ACS: 5pts


----------



## DRKALIA (Mar 7, 2018)

KTB said:


> Thank you.. Now the next steps... Im exactly on 60pts and will apply for SS. So 60+5, will have to just hope i may have some luck for invitation
> 
> Occ: System Analyst
> IELTS: 10pts
> ACS: 5pts


Sorry, what is SS ?


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

I received mine on March 7th, applied ACS on Jan 20


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

sravs448 said:


> I received mine on March 7th, applied ACS on Jan 20


Thanks for the update!!


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

@ DRKALIA SS means State Sponsorship with which you can get 5 points


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

I see that few people who applied on 20th have received it yesterday... Submitted on 19th..still waiting:confused2: anyone got their assessment today ??


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

dragonqn said:


> I see that few people who applied on 20th have received it yesterday... Submitted on 19th..still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have submitted on 16th, still no result 
I know a guy from 15th, who dint get the result uet.
So dont worry 

I think it depends on the officer assigned for the case. Few process them quickly and few take thier sweet time.

We will get soon..


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

venki276 said:


> I have submitted on 16th, still no result
> I know a guy from 15th, who dint get the result uet.
> So dont worry
> 
> ...


They are getting lazier by the day ...


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

Monday is a holiday, so if you don't get by this Friday, then Tuesday onwards...


----------



## s_jose (Mar 22, 2010)

chi204 said:


> Monday is a holiday, so if you don't get by this Friday, then Tuesday onwards...


Monday is not a national holiday in AU. Its only for states - ViC, act, tas and sa. I can confirm Monday is not a public holiday in NSW and other states.


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

Durgavenkata said:


> Hi Guys, When can I expect my ACS report, if applied on 20jan.


Did you get your result??


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi Friends,

Anyone got ACS result today?

As of now no update on immitracker.

I applied on 21st Jan 2018.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## goal2019 (Sep 8, 2017)

a.hafeez.m said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Anyone got ACS result today?
> 
> ...


Hi, Your ACS result is on the way...its almost there. Your waiting time comes to an end. Be ready with next action.You would get either Friday or Monday (9th Mar or 12 th Mar). Cheers....


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

goal2019 said:


> Hi, Your ACS result is on the way...its almost there. Your waiting time comes to an end. Be ready with next action.You would get either Friday or Monday (9th Mar or 12 th Mar). Cheers....


Thanks a lot mate 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

Somebody who submitted on 21st Jan got their assessment today as per immitracker.


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

53 days, still no result for me :'(

Anyone out there who has applied before 16th Jan and didn't get their assessment yet?


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

venki276 said:


> 53 days, still no result for me :'(
> 
> Anyone out there who has applied before 16th Jan and didn't get their assessment yet?


Finally!!!!

Got my assessment.

10 points.

B.Tech in Electronics and Computers, ACS deducted only 2 Yrs (I wasn't sure if they will deduct 2 or 4).

Total 75 points.
Pte 20. Acs 10. Edu 15. Age 30.

Good luck for the rest of you!!!


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

got the result.
Applied on 23rd Jan.
Deducted 4 years for E & C.


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

venki276 said:


> Finally!!!!
> 
> Got my assessment.
> 
> ...


Congrats Venki ...

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

chi204 said:


> got the result.
> Applied on 23rd Jan.
> Deducted 4 years for E & C.


Congratulations...

Your stream in degree was electronic and communications?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

oh yes, degree is E & C, but code is 261313


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

chi204 said:


> oh yes, degree is E & C, but code is 261313


Gotcha . Am also sailing in the same boat but applied for system administrator code, if they deduct 4 for me I won't be getting any points for experience..:-(

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

chi204 said:


> got the result.
> Applied on 23rd Jan.
> Deducted 4 years for E & C.


Congrats which job code is yours?


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Congrats which job code is yours?


261313 - Software Engineer


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

venki276 said:


> Finally!!!!
> 
> Got my assessment.
> 
> ...


Congratulations...


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

venki276 said:


> Finally!!!!
> 
> Got my assessment.
> 
> ...


Many Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yessunny (Jun 26, 2016)

I had applied my ACS assessment under 261313 code.

"Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology in Computer Science from XYZ University completed June
2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing."

Despite the same, they have deducted my 3.4 yrs of exp. Any reason why? And any suggestion what should I do? 

Experts please advise!


----------



## s_jose (Mar 22, 2010)

yessunny said:


> I had applied my ACS assessment under 261313 code.
> 
> "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> ...


How many companies have u worked for? If.its more than 1 have u checked if they have considered all the references you have submitted? Were there any omissions due to the ref letter being not clear?


----------



## satish_jantli (Mar 10, 2018)

sravs448 said:


> I have submitted on Jan 20, and there is no change in status. Still showing "Application Submitted".
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Did you receive your ACS result? Even I had submitted at the same time as yours but still, I haven't yet received any outcome.


----------



## Vaasu414 (Mar 10, 2018)

Is your B.tech in Electronics & Computers or Electronics & Communication.


----------



## Vaasu414 (Mar 10, 2018)

*assesment*



venki276 said:


> Finally!!!!
> 
> Got my assessment.
> 
> ...


Is your B.Tech in Electronics & Computers or Electronics & Communications?


----------



## gokool (Jul 26, 2017)

Just curious to know if any onc got employment verification during ACS assessment or only DIAC does it?


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

gokool said:


> Just curious to know if any onc got employment verification during ACS assessment or only DIAC does it?


Mostly ACS won't do EV, experts can provide their insights

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## yessunny (Jun 26, 2016)

I have worked for 4 companies. But there is one organization for whom I have worked twice. And in the same letter its being called out R&R for both.


----------



## yessunny (Jun 26, 2016)

s_jose said:


> How many companies have u worked for? If.its more than 1 have u checked if they have considered all the references you have submitted? Were there any omissions due to the ref letter being not clear?


I have worked for 4 companies. But there is one organization for whom I have worked twice. And in the same letter its being called out R&R for both.


----------



## s_jose (Mar 22, 2010)

yessunny said:


> s_jose said:
> 
> 
> > How many companies have u worked for? If.its more than 1 have u checked if they have considered all the references you have submitted? Were there any omissions due to the ref letter being not clear?
> ...


The dates of employment would be different for R&R isn't it?
Can u figure out if one of the experiences haven't been counted? 
I can't remember how it appears in assessment letter - i did ages ago. But have they mentioned all the companies on your letter?? If you feel it was done by acs on error you can go for a review and get it sorted. 

I have seen the experiences not being considered for one of my friend who applied from Aus. I saw his ref letter and the scanned copy wasn't legible at all. But he was okay with it as he had enough points to apply for EOI.


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

Any luck?? Did anyone receive their assessment today?


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

dragonqn said:


> Any luck?? Did anyone receive their assessment today?


yes, wife applied on 23rd Jan, she got a positive assessment for System Analyst today. They deducted 4 years.


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

chi204 said:


> yes, wife applied on 23rd Jan, she got a positive assessment for System Analyst today. They deducted 4 years.


Nice.. Congratulations.. I submitted on 19th and still no luck...  if it is pending for some documents , will it reflect in status?


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

dragonqn said:


> Nice.. Congratulations.. I submitted on 19th and still no luck...  if it is pending for some documents , will it reflect in status?


thank you. If it's with Assessor then it's not pending for docs.CO verifies everything and then only sends to Assessor. I think if Assessor is not satisfied with RnR then they ask for RPL route or in some cases ask you to assess to different code if they think so. But these are not usual cases.


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

chi204 said:


> thank you. If it's with Assessor then it's not pending for docs.CO verifies everything and then only sends to Assessor. I think if Assessor is not satisfied with RnR then they ask for RPL route or in some cases ask you to assess to different code if they think so. But these are not usual cases.


Ohhh ok Thank you, it is still with Assessor, may be he is just to lazy to complete the case.... wait is still onnnnnnn......... op2:


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi Friends,

I got my ACS assessment today after 50 days exactly.

They deducted 2 years.

Also they didn't consider Sanctuary letter for my one experience (3 yrs)

So out of 11 yrs experience, 6 yrs considered suitable.

Code: 263111

I applied on 21st Jan 2018.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## goal2019 (Sep 8, 2017)

a.hafeez.m said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got my ACS assessment today after 50 days exactly.
> 
> ...


Congrats!! Glad my words became true on your ACS result date. If they consider those 3 years you could get additional 5 points. You can rethink about it based on reason why they didnt consider.


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

goal2019 said:


> Congrats!! Glad my words became true on your ACS result date. If they consider those 3 years you could get additional 5 points. You can rethink about it based on reason why they didnt consider.


Thanks mate.
Yes I am working on it with Consultant.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## s_jose (Mar 22, 2010)

According to immitracker someone who applied on 29th Jan got results today


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

goal2019 said:


> Congrats!! Glad my words became true on your ACS result date. If they consider those 3 years you could get additional 5 points. You can rethink about it based on reason why they didnt consider.


you are awesome mate


----------



## petston (Mar 13, 2018)

*Peter*

Got My Positive assessment today deducted 4 year and I am from EEE (Anna university - 2007 passed out) background and currently working in software industry. 
Age -30
Exp -10
Pte -10
Degree - 15
total - 65 points


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

25th and 29th submitted applicants got results today as per immitracker, mine is still with assessor:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

I still havent got it


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

You might get it by tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

what is your job code?


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

Anyone got their assessment today?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

Still havent got it  dropped a mail, they said it is final stages and i should get it soon.

I am applying for 261312.


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

dragonqn said:


> Still havent got it  dropped a mail, they said it is final stages and i should get it soon.
> 
> I am applying for 261312.


Even Mine too same like yours applied on same date as 19Jan2018, PTE - 10 points, applied for 261311 code and still awaiting for the ACS results. No movement happening, as per your analysis expecting by this month or will it stretch further?
Also when they say 6 to 8 weeks is it for whole process or only the Assessor review part alone is 6 to 8 weeks?

Regards,
Hari R


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

Ideally the whole process... People who submitted on 25th and 29th have already received it, not sure why ours is taking so much time..

This is the response i got from them :

"Thank you for your email.

I can confirm that your application is in the final stages and should be finalised shortly.
To track the status of your application please login to the applicant dashboard."


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

I just got my ACS Result. 4 years deducted.


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

Finally the wait is over...
I just got positive assessment but could not claim points as expected :-(

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

scoobyhariharan said:


> Even Mine too same like yours applied on same date as 19Jan2018, PTE - 10 points, applied for 261311 code and still awaiting for the ACS results. No movement happening, as per your analysis expecting by this month or will it stretch further?
> Also when they say 6 to 8 weeks is it for whole process or only the Assessor review part alone is 6 to 8 weeks?
> 
> Regards,
> Hari R



Did you receive the assessment?


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

Alekhyak said:


> Finally the wait is over...
> I just got positive assessment but could not claim points as expected :-(
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


How many years of total experience do you have?


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

dragonqn said:


> How many years of total experience do you have?


6 years 8 months ... They have deducted 4 years default and one year they have considered as relevant experience..

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

dragonqn said:


> Did you receive the assessment?


No haven't received it yet, wanted to know what is the probability of getting it this week?

Regards,
Hari R


----------



## AdhishP (Apr 6, 2016)

I applied for a new ACS application in Jan2018 and today i got the results which is linked to previous application adding new experience post May 2013. To my suprise in previous results my experience post March 2010 was considered where as in the current ACS results my experience post Jan 11 is equated to work at appropriate skilled level to 261312(Developer Programmer).

Secondly one of my experience 05/2010 – 05/2011 was considered 1 year in my previous application where as in new application it is taken as 11 months. 
*Note in both cases ANZSCO code was same 261312


Pleas suggest me what i can do in this case as i am losing 5 points in this case.
I have alreay dropped and email to them with my previous and new ACS reuslts indicating the difference in the outcome with same experience.


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

scoobyhariharan said:


> No haven't received it yet, wanted to know what is the probability of getting it this week?
> 
> Regards,
> Hari R


Hi 

I suggest you drop them a mail to : Assessment @ acs.org.au(without the space), You might get it within a day or 2


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

Hi Dragonqn, could you please let me know what was your branch in engineering, i am a BE ECE and was checking how many years of experience would be deducted.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

AdhishP said:


> I applied for a new ACS application in Jan2018 and today i got the results which is linked to previous application adding new experience post May 2013. To my suprise in previous results my experience post March 2010 was considered where as in the current ACS results my experience post Jan 11 is equated to work at appropriate skilled level to 261312(Developer Programmer).
> 
> Secondly one of my experience 05/2010 – 05/2011 was considered 1 year in my previous application where as in new application it is taken as 11 months.
> *Note in both cases ANZSCO code was same 261312
> ...



Apparently, it all depends on assessor. 05/2010 – 05/2011 doesn't necessarily have to be an year since ACS considers the specific dates too, though they mention only months and years on their assessment.


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

auspr17 said:


> Hi Dragonqn, could you please let me know what was your branch in engineering, i am a BE ECE and was checking how many years of experience would be deducted.
> 
> Thanks in advance...


If it BE in ECE and you are working in Software, 4 years will be deducted.


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

dragonqn said:


> Hi
> 
> I suggest you drop them a mail to : Assessment @ acs.org.au(without the space), You might get it within a day or 2


Thanks Bro,

Didn't check the mails properly, got ACS yesterday, have applied for invite as well.

Regards,
Hari R


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

scoobyhariharan said:


> Thanks Bro,
> 
> Didn't check the mails properly, got ACS yesterday, have applied for invite as well.
> 
> ...


Thats cool.. All the best


----------



## s_jose (Mar 22, 2010)

Anyone got results today?


----------



## s_jose (Mar 22, 2010)

Just got my brother's assessment this evening. Applied on 25th Jan. Code: Soft engineer


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

I have re-applied ACS on 29th January as I have changed my job... Its still with assessor...

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## goal2019 (Sep 8, 2017)

sachinleo80 said:


> I have re-applied ACS on 29th January as I have changed my job... Its still with assessor...
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


I strongly believe you should get outcome either MOnday 19th march or 20th March. Be ready to catch it.. Cheers.....


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi folks, 

i notice many of you on this thread have made it through with ACS recently. I have posted one query on ACS - Mar 2018 thread which you folks could possibly help on. Its related to doubt i have in my emp ref letter and getting these attested in country outside India. 

Please refer to thread as per link below and do advise. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-assessment-march-2018-a-4.html#post14178226


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi all, I have got a promotion after submitting my ACS application, result awaited. Should I inform them or will it be fine to claim relevant experience under new designation in EOI. Please if someone could guide me, thanks


----------



## goal2019 (Sep 8, 2017)

sdpkm said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> i notice many of you on this thread have made it through with ACS recently. I have posted one query on ACS - Mar 2018 thread which you folks could possibly help on. Its related to doubt i have in my emp ref letter and getting these attested in country outside India.
> 
> ...


Replied to this query on above thread.Hope it helps. Cheers...


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

goal2019 said:


> Replied to this query on above thread.Hope it helps. Cheers...


yes, indeed - many thanks. I am working on option 1 as per your advise preferably and waiting for HR team's response on Monday.


----------



## naveen21 (Aug 6, 2016)

*ACS Submitted*



Salman_1991 said:


> ACS submission (Programmer):
> PTE: 10
> Age: 26 Years
> Degree: 15
> ...




Hi Salman

Even I Have Similar profile like you . Can I know your Occupation code please .
Did you get any BGV Call or mail Regarding Experience Verification or Employee Reference Letter Verification?
Please Reply bro.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## carmen2 (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi,

Can anyone please let me know how long it takes for ACS 2nd time reassessment.
I done acs assessment in 2015 and since it is expired I am going for reassessment now linking to my previous application. Its only adding additional experience from 2015 after acs assessment in 2015. Will the processing time takes same as new application or will it be quicker.


Thanks and Regards,
Carmen


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

hi all , Pls help,guide n clear my Following doubts about ACS...

1. Statutory declaration can be made by your colleague or supervisor or manager. What if the person I know , has left the company that i worked in, Can he sign the Statutory declaration ?

2. If a person who is working at managerial position in the company but was not directly supervising my work or i did not worked under him at all , can he make a statutory declaration??

3. And in ACS application Experience Tab, Do i have to make different entries for role change i.e two different entries- one for systems engineer, 2nd for senior systems engineer , and upload relevant docs supporting the role change and duties performed for both???

4. On my B tech degree , the month and year of passing is mentioned but not date and in ACS Qualification tab application we need to mention date as well. What should be done in this case?? Pls help

TIA.


----------



## GARRY_2015 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi Everyone, 

I have applied last time for ACS in 2014 and got positive assessment, at that time I was working in my second last company and give Roles letter from my senior on letter head and he gave me roles what i was working. 

Now I want to reassess my ACS and now I got Roles letter from company's HR, 

The problem is they gave me the roles what they have standard Roles for System Engineer and are slightly different from the last I submited to ACS from my Senior. 

Will there be any problem if i submit the new roles letter from HR. 

Thanks


----------



## kokilas512 (Apr 19, 2018)

petston said:


> Got My Positive assessment today deducted 4 year and I am from EEE (Anna university - 2007 passed out) background and currently working in software industry.
> Age -30
> Exp -10
> Pte -10
> ...


For what job code you have applied ACS?


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

guys what is the timeline for ACS nowaday, any idea ?


----------



## nikhilchoudhary11 (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi All,
I have completed my engineering in Electronics. I have worked in IT tech support for 2 years in India and then 5 years in BA role in India. 1 year in BA role in Australia. Over all 8 year's IT experience. I am currently on 457 on job code 261111. I am planning to apply for ACS - ICT Business Analyst 261111.

My questions:-
1) My degree is in electronics and worked in IT and intial 2 years in support, Do you know how many years of experience will be considered, as relevant ?
2) I have worked in 8 companies, can I submit Statutory declaration signed by my colleague as per the format provided by ACS for 6 companies?
3) People singing on statutory declaration has to be in the same company? What if they changed the company now?

Please suggest.

Thank you.


----------



## jegadeesb (Apr 6, 2018)

How long will the ACS take to send the confirmation letter ? is it via email?. ACS status page says my application is finalised but yet to receive the confirmation email


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

jegadeesb said:


> How long will the ACS take to send the confirmation letter ? is it via email?. ACS status page says my application is finalised but yet to receive the confirmation email


HI , when you have applied for ACS?TIA


----------



## MEERB4U (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Friends,

Applied for ACS on 15 July 2018.

What is the current processing time for it to complete

Thanks


----------

